# will I lose my lifetime subscription If I upgrade to 3tb on my Romeo



## Stardream (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi all I have a quick question. I just recently bought lifetime service on my Romeo plus. Now I want to to upgrade the hard drive to a 3tb which I know how to do.
I saw YouTube videos on it but at the end it said that I had to reactivated the TiVo.
1) If I do that will I lose the lifetime subscription?
2) Does putting in the new hard drive Make the TiVo do a factory reset? I don't want to lose my lifetime subscription.
3) is there anything else I should know about or be aware of.
4) what about Cable card i can use the same one right?
Thank you to all that reply


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Stardream said:


> Hi all I have a quick question. I just recently bought lifetime service on my Romeo plus. Now I want to to upgrade the hard drive to a 3tb which I know how to do.
> I saw YouTube videos on it but at the end it said that I had to reactivated the TiVo.
> 1) If I do that will I lose the lifetime subscription?
> 2) Does putting in the new hard drive Make the TiVo do a factory reset? I don't want to lose my lifetime subscription.
> ...


Pretend you watched that video without sound. You may have to have your cable card paired again. TiVo support has been unwilling to support units with upgraded drives recently, so you will need to save the old drive.

The drive replacement takes about ten minutes with the right tools. The reconfiguration will need over an hour since everything is lost. Your MAK doesn't change. I understand kmttg can save your 1P list.

No, it doesn't affect the all-in subscription. By calling it lifetime it must be an old video.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

No, you will not lose your Lifetime. Yes, it will factory reset after installation of the new HDD, but you do NOT lose Lifetime. The only inconveniences are loss of recordings on old HDD and loss of OnePass or other timers. However, others here may be able to tell of you of methods preserve current recordings and/or timers that do require additional steps and software. Your Lifetime subscription is not at all compromised by just changing out the HDD.


----------



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

I think the subscription is tied to something on the motherboard rather than the drive, so you should be OK. I just replaced my entire Tivo and the Lifetime was transferred over to the new one. NOTE... this was a technical issue, not that I wanted a new or better Roamio.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

We have been replacing hard drives since the earliest TiVo's... There is no impact to your lifetime service. It "can" impact you warranty, but I always keep the original Hardrive in a box, just in case I want to quickly go back to original.


----------



## netface (Apr 26, 2018)

Super old Thread, apologies.

What part of the unit is the lifetime/all-in "tied" to?

Is there some sort of CPU underneath the heat sink?

I have a 500GB non lifetime unit ive salvaged parts from for various projects (I had to buy it just to get the Mini that i currently use with my functioning Romeo).

Just curious as to any advice, i dont see my functioning romeo dying anytime soon, but one day it surely will.

Thanks in advance !















[]


----------



## ryanmcv (Nov 13, 2015)

netface said:


> Super old Thread, apologies.
> 
> What part of the unit is the lifetime/all-in "tied" to?
> 
> ...


Your subscription/lifetime status is tied to the TSN of the device. If I had to guess, the TSN data is embedded in an encrypted portion of some soldered chip on the motherboard. I don't think it's going to be possible to swap it to another machine.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

I changed my drive to a 4TB, I think. It was several years ago.

No problem with All-In subscription.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I dropped a 3TB drive in my Roamio Plus. No problem with my lifetime subscription. That was... a little over four years ago, about a year and a half after I bought my Roamio. I waited until after the warranty expired before dropping in the new drive. I backed up all my shows and 1Ps on my PC via kmttg.


----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

TSN is on a chip not the hard drive. I have changed several drives without issue.


----------

